# Motion detection



## toomyg155 (Jul 5, 2012)

Hope I put this in right spot in forum but anyways here is a photo of a Humming Bird I caught using CHDK Firmware and Motion detection script with my Canon PowerShot SX 40 HS




If you on facebook check out my other photos here
http://www.facebook.com/groups/139128306209804/

I could use peeps opinion on my pix there.


----------



## rontu123 (Feb 2, 2013)

Nice post! I read the post. I like this post. Thanks for sharing this post. Keep it up.


----------

